# Summer coyote hunting. Need to relearn.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sure is different than hunting in the fall winter and spring. Mostly the difference is the tall grass and leaves on short trees/shrubs. But there is also those darn biting bugs, deer fly's are just horrible here right now. Wear my bug jacket but they will still get in the pant legs if you do not pay attention and they bite which draws blood. Don't want to use bug dope because of the stink not natural. 

My friend John owns a farm and raises beef cattle and his wife runs a few horses. He also cuts hay all around his area where people have stopped farming and sells the extra, good money in that with all the horse people who don't have enough land to raise hay, Many have to feed hay in the summer for lack of grazing land. Any way he called me last night and asked about me joining them Friday to hunt those hay fields. Said he has seen several coyotes working The different mowed field as he was taking the bales off. He seemed to think the coyotes are finding easy pickings on the field mice.

Well we arrived at the fist place just after 5:00 this morning and it was sprinkling so we decided to set the caller out and place a cover over it but left the speaker open. Then we climbed up in the old hay mow where we could over look a couple hay fields. Wasn't long and it started raining real good. we pretty much sat and talked. Rain lasted an hour and we had the call going too, but saw nothing. 
Went and tried another place after the rain but was still dark with rain clouds for 30 minutes and saw not one living thing critter wise moving.
Decided to just pack it in and try again Saturday morning.

As I said sure is different animal with the tall grass and leaves on the short trees and shrubs. While walking the pup this morning I passed buy a tree stand Jeff has up. The light bulb went off if we are high we may be able to see better in the grass. Called John when I got back and He liked the idea but said to keep the noise down we should set up the stands at least a week ahead of any hunt.

All 6 are going out on Sunday and have breakfast so will decided then.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I've never actually went after them, but the time is now....need a basic set-up starter....any input Al, would be appreciated. I'm in the woods with good shootin close to the house and coops. I have all the weapons one needs....trust me. I could call them within 60 yards of the house, and still have a shot. They come a lot closer at times.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow set up. I would start by choosing the rifle or shot gun for the area where hunting. If it is a shot gun use at least four shot (# 4) in full or mod choke. Keep range to about 35 YDS max.
A cheap start for calls is a simple rabbit in distress mouth call. You can also add a howler of some kind. 
I don't always wear camo but do like to stay away from bright colors tend to wear browns and plain old blue jeans, Always wear my boonnie hat with face netting (sold as a turkey hunting hat) but with the deer fly's so bad just the bug jacket works down to the waist. 

Start the calling softly do a couple minutes and rest for a couple surveying the surrounding area, we normally hunt in at least pairs for more eyes. I do hunt alone at time in areas that are high and mature woods mostly. You read to just stay on a set for 20 minutes, we usually call for about 20 minutes raising the volume a bit about every 5 minutes then just set for 10 to 15 minutes scanning the area real good before we leave.

One thing you rarely read about is to make as little unnatural sounds for the area as possible when setting up. We even very gently push the trucks door shut at a farm we are going to hunt because most of the farmers are not slamming truck doors like 2 to 4 guys would.
60% of our commutations are done with suttle hand signals too.

Varmint al's web page.
Although he is out west he has a lot of information. I use his Bi for rifle rest, love the thing, Have a couple . Also have downloaded his sounds for my MP3 player for the homemade called I built and even for my new Ico Tec gc350.

http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm

Good luck. 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fridays morning hunt worked out OK. Rain started at 4:30 so we hit the restaurant that caters to early risers opening at 4:00 AM. That was in the plan to start with but finishing a hearty breakfast we had to have drank 5 gallons of coffee each waiting for the rain to stop. We had seen the forecast which said the storm would only last about an hour or we would have said screw it and pick another day for a early morning hunt. 

We (3 of us) hit the first field about quarter to six. We set up in a fence line across the field from the woods. John and I set up the caller by a tuft of grass the haybine missed and Johns Weasel ball near {http://shop.twistedgrins.com/weazal-ball/} nearby walked back and Joined Lee. 
30 minutes later with nothing seen except a doe and fawns cross a corner of the hay field we packed it in. Went to another field about 2 miles away pretty much set up the same with the caller in the field with the weasel ball us in a fence line across from the wooded area. After 35 minutes we decided to pack it in and had not seen a thing.
We decided to try one more place before writing the day off and saying due to the rain. The last set was about a bust as we were about ready to retrieve the call and weasel ball a lone coyote poked his nose out of some tall weeds that were in a fence row dividing the two hay fields. Since Lee had not been out with us for some time we signaled for him to take it. His savage barked and the coyote hit the hay field and spun once and fell. Seemed like it had been dining well and weighing estimated 55 pounds and looked by the teeth to be around 4 years old. Lee said we should take to Tom our fur buyer since the fur looked good for a summer pelt.
We spilt up once we got back to where we left my truck and Lee's. We left Lee to take his youte to Tom.

Called Friday afternoon and said Tom gave him $30.00 for the whole carcass said Tom wants more. 

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Al.....seems my son borrowed my rabbit distress call and that means it's time to buy a new one...congrats on the harvest!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you have a pen out side for your chickens? If yes get them stirred up and squawking, since you already have had coyotes at the shed door they may come for you to harvest doing it that way.

One sound we use on our callers is the squawking chicken and the yappy dog.

 Al


----------

